# Signs of infection



## davecave! (Apr 21, 2016)

Today will be one whole week since I pinned 150mg of TPP in my upper right quad. The day after I had the worst pip I've ever had, made me limp.  Like I said its been a week and the injection site is still sore and knotted up. The skin is red and feels warm to the touch. I'm able to walk with no problems but I haven't pinned my quad since, never will either. I've pinned my vg since and have just gotten my usual pip/discomfort.  I used a 5/8" 25g needle to pin my quad and I thought I was being clean but now I'm thinking I might have an infection on my hands. I'm almost tempted to try and puncture the area with a 22g and see if I can pull out any pus that way I can just verify infection and get to the doctor... what do y'all think?

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------

